# Overload Tube ?



## kirk thomas (Nov 7, 2017)

Can anyone help me to ID this part. Is it a overload tube? I have never seen one so I hope you guys know what kind of bike it goes on.Thanks always, Kirk


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 9, 2017)

Not an overload tube for a Schwinn ..


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 9, 2017)

That one is a Shimano overload tube. It looks like this complete:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintag...567814?hash=item1c96b598c6:g:CY0AAOSwUoNZ-lvG


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks I think I have the cable for it.


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks I think I have the cable for it.


----------

